# living in student housing at an older age



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I get why you _feel_ there's a big age difference, but I don't think it's as big of a deal as you think it is;

-25 years old is really really young in general

-being 25, you'd only be a couple years older than the people in your dorm, not a big age difference

-think of all the people who do the same thing you do, go back for another degree, switch majors, double majors, etc etc, there's lots of things that can make a person stay at a school past the four year mark

-also, in terms of looks, I doubt that people will be able to tell that you're 25 years old; Looking around my classes, for some reason, I keep on thinking that my classmates are older or younger than they are, and then I look at their ages( on the class roster) and it always surprises me to discover their real ages

In my dorm building, I've noticed a few seriously older people, like a balding Asian man who lives on my floor, another older guy who looks like he's older, but he's probably only in his 30s, and a woman who looked to be in her 30s or 40s

I mean, I definitely noticed at first how much older they were, because like I described, they were a lot older than 25, but now, I'm used to it, it's not a visual oddity anymore

So don't stress about, nobody will notice an age difference, a couple years' difference is no big deal


----------



## katling (Mar 3, 2011)

I lived in the upperclassmen dorms as a 21-yr old, and there were quite a few people doing the exact same thing as you. Nobody really cared. We all hung out together, no one was ever excluded just for being 'old' lol. The biggest nuisance is if there are under-age kids living around you... they constantly want you to buy beer for them. But in general I imagine that you would get a lot more crap about living with mom than about living in student housing.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

My senior year in college I came in almost dead last in the housing lottery and had to be the only senior in a dorm full of sophomores. It was great, I had a great time and made a lot of friends.

And yes, they made me buy beer for them. At the first dorm meeting they said, "lets make him dorm president because he's the only one here whose legal". I was voted in unanimously as president.


----------

